# Jeep Wranglers and a one horse trailer



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Details on the trailer?

As mentioned in another thread here in the towing forum right now, the Wrangler is not a great towing vehicle to begin with because of it's short wheelbase..unless it's a 4-door version. Even in it's maximum rating it's only rated for 3500 pounds maximum - it's possible you'd meet that limitation with a light horse and a light trailer but it'd be close..and then there's that suspension you mentioned - The suspension being lifted and such is a *negative* when it comes to towing - that only makes things worse from a capability and stability standpoint which IMHO would make it's "real world safe" towing figures less than the stated figures from a safety standpoint.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

PrivatePilot said:


> Details on the trailer?
> 
> As mentioned in another thread here in the towing forum right now, the Wrangler is not a great towing vehicle to begin with because of it's short wheelbase..unless it's a 4-door version. Even in it's maximum rating it's only rated for 3500 pounds maximum - it's possible you'd meet that limitation with a light horse and a light trailer but it'd be close..and then there's that suspension you mentioned - The suspension being lifted and such is a *negative* when it comes to towing - that only makes things worse from a capability and stability standpoint which IMHO would make it's "real world safe" towing figures less than the stated figures from a safety standpoint.


That's what I thought, I basically want it for off-roading and rock crawling, but cannot afford to put parts into my jeep and keep another vehicle on the road on top of that, especially a truck. I'll go and retrieve some info hold on.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay so apparently it's a two horse.. This is what the kijiji ad says: This trailer is Aluminum front and rear and half way up the sides.Has had new floor this fall also new tires,brakes and wheel bearings two years ago It is 6'10" tall 4'10" wide 8' long and has a small room up front with and exit door MVI till Aug.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

https://prescott.craigslist.org/grd/4947446655.html

This is the only kind of trailer I'd even remotely consider pulling with a Jeep Wrangler, lifted or not. With that short wheel base, I can imagine it would be ridiculously easy for things to get out of hand quickly when stopping in less than ideal conditions (and let's face it, how often are you actually going to be facing IDEAL conditions when stopping?). Add in the lift kit and it's just downright scary.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

It's aluminum for sure? An "average" 2 horse steel is around 3000 pounds, but a good 2 horse aluminum can easily be 1000 or more pounds less. Unless you can get the exact make/model and details so we can look it up it's all speculation though - some aluminum trailers are still built on steel frames so weights can be deceiving.

Some details/pictures of the truck in question would be helpful as well...there's lots of other things to take into consideration if someone else has modified it - a lot of mods can severely reduce tow ratings as well - big tires and aftermarket rims are notorious.

No matter what it'll be marginal IF the wrangler in question is a model that actually has the 3500 pound tow rating, but assuming it's a short wheelbase 2 door model you'll be overloaded with just the empty trailer alone, so this isn't realistic.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I used to own a lovely 85 wrangler with a 350 chevy engine, 4.5" lift, and 35" super swampers.. that thing could barely handle itself on the road, forget pulling anything with it.

I would vote no.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

who cares what it CAN tow. it definitely shouldn't, especially lifted. regardless of trailer weight, the short wheel base + lifted jeep = tip happy. add a horse trailer, especially a bumper pull, and the chances of the rig rolling is incredibly high. 

again just because it CAN handle the weight, doesn't mean it's SAFE to do so. 

i am with phantomhorse on this one. big. fat. no. i prefer myself and my horses alive.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

CJ82Sky said:


> the short wheel base


The 4 door version of the wrangler has a 116" wheelbase. A Silverado short bed half ton is only 3" longer wheelbase and many would consider it to be a decent suitable tow vehicle for a bumper pull 1-horse trailer....so the fact that there ARE longer wheelbase wranglers out there is reason for pause that somewhat discounts the wheelbase argument *IF* we're talking the 4 door version.

But I wholeheartedly agree that the suspension lift is a big red flag as well as the fact that even a loaded 1 horse trailer is going to be at the edge of even the long wheelbase Wranglers capabilities without taking the instability added by the lift into question...and you never want to be on the edge with animals.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

PrivatePilot said:


> The 4 door version of the wrangler has a 116" wheelbase. A Silverado short bed half ton is only 3" longer wheelbase and many would consider it to be a decent suitable tow vehicle for a bumper pull 1-horse trailer....so the fact that there ARE longer wheelbase wranglers out there is reason for pause that somewhat discounts the wheelbase argument *IF* we're talking the 4 door version.
> 
> But I wholeheartedly agree that the suspension lift is a big red flag as well as the fact that even a loaded 1 horse trailer is going to be at the edge of even the long wheelbase Wranglers capabilities without taking the instability added by the lift into question...and you never want to be on the edge with animals.


I highly doubt the OP is looking at a Wrangler Unlimited (the name of the 4-door version). They are usually $10K and up, even for one with higher miles on it. Also, the Unlimiteds aren't good for rock crawling. Their wheelbase is too long.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I highly doubt the OP is looking at a Wrangler Unlimited (the name of the 4-door version). They are usually $10K and up, even for one with higher miles on it. Also, the Unlimiteds aren't good for rock crawling. Their wheelbase is too long.


I agree, and it doesn't seem to be the situation here, I'm just mentioning it for the sake of general knowledge.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Trouble....

Bottom line and a direct answer for you...

_Using a Jeep Wrangler that you want to or have lifted and enhanced for rock climbing as a duel purpose tow vehicle of any horse trailer is not a good combination...it just isn't!_

So, lift your Jeep, climb and crawl over rocks and have a blast.

Then either get a decent true tow vehicle that can safely handle the weight of a trailer and horse{s} in it...
OR
Borrow a suitable truck to tow with. 
A truck that has the frame hitch and a brake controller, enough size to to give your horse{s} and you a good ride and better yet a good stopping ability with safety always in mind...

_That Jeep of yours....sorry.
*NO!*_


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I wouldn't put my boys life at risk... This is why I asked you all. I thought it wouldn't be too great of a vehicle to tow as it's pretty rolly and rocky so thanks for all your input! I'll have to keep borrowing buddy's truck to haul.


----------

